# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Release] [AfroDev]'s BnS_Work (Full Engine SDK + Examples)

## visitor

Took this from another forum, no idea really what it is, sure someone will



_So I'm releasing this with hope that someone, somewhere, will get some use out of it. I want to see this game do well but it's losing interest fast for me. (What else doesn't. )
So yeah, this is most of the work I've done with BnS. It contains the full SDK I ripped from their bsengine.dll; I suggest using public info's to pattern the GObjects and GNames ptr. Also this ptr points to your instance of AT1Pawn. Happy hacking._


All credit goes to AfroDev

[AfroDev] BnS_Work.rar

always scan with virustotal

----------


## KuRIoS

Please remember to upload a virustotal
https://www.virustotal.com/da/file/5...7cff/analysis/

----------


## Kane49

> Took this from another forum, no idea really what it is, sure someone will
> 
> 
> 
> _So I'm releasing this with hope that someone, somewhere, will get some use out of it. I want to see this game do well but it's losing interest fast for me. (What else doesn't. )
> So yeah, this is most of the work I've done with BnS. It contains the full SDK I ripped from their bsengine.dll; I suggest using public info's to pattern the GObjects and GNames ptr. Also this ptr points to your instance of AT1Pawn. Happy hacking._
> 
> 
> All credit goes to AfroDev
> ...


I was about to startup the Feckless SDK Generator today! thanks for saving me the time  :Big Grin:

----------


## porkie

What do you do with this, compile with VS or something else?

----------


## Kane49

You compile the DLL and inject it, a console will pop up where you can do stuff.
However thats not the real purpose! 
The SDK enables you to do whatever you want in the Unreal Engines Context which is the UI and 3D (maybe some incidental other info)

----------


## psicrest

I've skimmed through the code. I believe this is an ESP with speedhack it could give some more but its lacking any documentation on the sdks unless someone would try and compile each classes on trial and error and document it, not much of any use since it doesn't give buff/debuff info on object or player. Would be nice if someone could develop this much further to get debuff/buff info so someone can make an auto rotation/combo bot.

----------


## Nexilus

Does anyone on this forum happen to have the current offsets to GObjects, GNames and ProcessEvent ?

Been trying ALOT of different schemes i find on the interwebs to locate these but so far failing miserably, would be nice if someone could either provide me with them, or help me in PM maybe on how to actually find them myself.

Normal UE3 methods don't seem to apply (if i'm not doing something very wrong)

----------


## Kane49

> Does anyone on this forum happen to have the current offsets to GObjects, GNames and ProcessEvent ?
> 
> Been trying ALOT of different schemes i find on the interwebs to locate these but so far failing miserably, would be nice if someone could either provide me with them, or help me in PM maybe on how to actually find them myself.
> 
> Normal UE3 methods don't seem to apply (if i'm not doing something very wrong)


GObjects: 0x11F3BF38
GNames: 0x11F3BF44

Just download the zip though, its the entire sdk already generated ^^

----------

